# Aav



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Seeing that most places allow AAV's

would it be acceptable to rough-in an entire job or house using them


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Around here it has to be a structural condition that would prevent use of exterior vents, and must be approved.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Negative. You'll need at least (1) VTR in a house per my code.

FL Plumbing Code 917.7 "Vent Required. Within each plumbing system, a minimum of one stack vent or vent stack shall extend outdoors to the open air."


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

AAV's are prohibited here, regardless


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

Can't here either BC code and I think national requires 1 vent to be at least 3" through the roof. Something about venting the sewers for when they are cleaning the mains, they were blowing out p-traps in the new subdivisions from lack of proper venting, that's how it was explained back when I was in school.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Negative. You'll need at least (1) VTR in a house per my code.
> 
> FL Plumbing Code 917.7 "Vent Required. Within each plumbing system, a minimum of one stack vent or vent stack shall extend outdoors to the open air."


I think this is in the IPC as well.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> Seeing that most places allow AAV's
> 
> would it be acceptable to rough-in an entire job or house using them


 Our revised local code reads that a branch utilizing an AAV must have another branch with a vent terminating through the roof -- If that isn't the case, then a relief vent must be installed within 20 feet.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

There are 12 States that does not allow the use of AAV's. There are 7 states that have partial approval, which in most cases means you have to ask the inspector for permission to use one. Finally there are 3 cities, and one county that do not approve them in states that has approved them.

I live in a state that they are not allowed what so ever.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

SlickRick said:


> Around here it has to be a structural condition that would prevent use of exterior vents, and must be approved.


 
The only time I have been allowed to use one, was to take out a S trap. I put in a P trap and used the aav to vent the lav drain.


----------



## skitian (Apr 5, 2011)

My house is completely vented Aav's. I bought it this way, but when I remodel I'll redo it the right way. Though my house has no problems at all with venting or smells. Not sure what the code is here for it, I live in one county a and work in another. I've been told that a lot of houses around here are like this though.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Is your home a mobile home. I've seen them in mobile home parks. Not so much in single family residences with the exception of a retrofit.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Is your home a mobile home. I've seen them in mobile home parks for complete houses. Not so much in single residence properties except for retro-fits.


----------



## skitian (Apr 5, 2011)

mccmech said:


> Is your home a mobile home. I've seen them in mobile home parks. Not so much in single family residences with the exception of a retrofit.


Nope, it's a single side of a duplex, neither side has conventional vents


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

AAV's Really REALLY REALLY piss me the the F off. 


I have been plumbing close to 40 years now and NEVER used one of the pieces of crap, will fire anyone that works for me for using one and can't believe that plumbers have gotten so *GOD DAMN LAZY* that they are unwilling to do the job right

Pant, pant, pant....OK I'm better now :laughing:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I always felt that our industry went the wrong direction. We should go back to galvinized pipe, and cast iron, and lead waste lines. Half the the plumbers I meet have no idea how to caulk a CI joint.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

At the rate we are going we will be going back to crapping on the sidewalks and in stairwells. Hang on, if you go to NYC they are already ahead of the curve :thumbsup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> At the rate we are going we will be going back to crapping on the sidewalks and in stairwells. Hang on, if you go to NYC they are already ahead of the curve :thumbsup:


Ding... Ding....

This is shaping up to be *Tonights Battle Thread....* :laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Hang on, if you go to NYC they are already ahead of the curve :thumbsup:


 Or Seattle's Belltown.

I generally douche the meter boxes with a gallon of bleach when I'm working in Belltown.


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> I always felt that our industry went the wrong direction. We should go back to galvinized pipe, and cast iron, and lead waste lines. Half the the plumbers I meet have no idea how to caulk a CI joint.


So you want to go back to huffing lead fumes over an open lead pot? On the other hand it would be a great deal for draincleaners.:whistling2:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Ding... Ding....
> 
> This is shaping up to be *Tonights Battle Thread....* :laughing:


 I'm going to have to gracefully bow out.

My mean streak actually has boundaries.

I have no dog in this fight.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

bartnc37 said:


> So you want to go back to huffing lead fumes over an open lead pot? On the other hand it would be a great deal for draincleaners.:whistling2:


I still use lead to this day for all my cast iron. Screw them rubber push gaskets, and no hub pipe.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Here are some photo sets of some real plumbing being done.

http://www.plumberslu130ua.com/site/section/8/156

http://www.plumberslu130ua.com/site/section/8/157

http://www.plumberslu130ua.com/site/section/8/164

This one is my favorite of them all http://www.plumberslu130ua.com/site/section/8/165


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

Use it while you can... I'm sure it don't be too long before its banned altogether unless you get some special certification. I'm sure added after that will be some sort of restriction on removing or repairing lead joints.

Simply put. EPA wants all lead gone.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

plumb nutz said:


> Use it while you can... I'm sure it don't be too long before its banned altogether unless you get some special certification. I'm sure added after that will be some sort of restriction on removing or repairing lead joints.
> 
> Simply put. EPA wants all lead gone.


 I doubt it will ever be gone around here for DWV work.


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

SewerRatz said:


> Here are some photo sets of some real plumbing being done.
> 
> http://www.plumberslu130ua.com/site/section/8/156
> 
> ...


I like it.


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

nhmaster3015 said:


> AAV's Really REALLY REALLY piss me the the F off.
> 
> I have been plumbing close to 40 years now and NEVER used one of the pieces of crap, will fire anyone that works for me for using one and can't believe that plumbers have gotten so GOD DAMN LAZY that they are unwilling to do the job right
> 
> Pant, pant, pant....OK I'm better now :laughing:


I agree.


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

nhmaster3015 said:


> At the rate we are going we will be going back to crapping on the sidewalks and in stairwells. Hang on, if you go to NYC they are already ahead of the curve :thumbsup:


If your trying to instigate with me your not good at it. Am i suppose to take offense that nyc has strict plumbing code?


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

SewerRatz said:


> I doubt it will ever be gone around here for DWV work.


I dont think here either. Do you do most your work in chicago area?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

NYC Plumber said:


> If your trying to instigate with me your not good at it. Am i suppose to take offense that nyc has strict plumbing code?


Ding.... Ding.... 

The brawl commences.....:laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Ding.... Ding....
> 
> The brawl commences.....:laughing:



*sigh*

Got a minute to lace me up?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Got a minute to lace me up?


Laughing!!!!!


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Laughing!!!!!


You going to take that, Mr. Wid???

:laughing: and you say that WE are the instigators... :laughing:


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> I still use lead to this day for all my cast iron. Screw them rubber push gaskets, and no hub pipe.


Your works looks great I wish they would pay me to lead them joints I to hate those push gasket but I happen to like no-hub all them shiny coupling lined up and while it won't last two lifetime or more like the lead if done right it will last a lifetime


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

NYC Plumber said:


> If your trying to instigate with me your not good at it. Am i suppose to take offense that nyc has strict plumbing code?


I think he was saying people crap in the street here (which really isn't true you can't even smoke on a park bench so capping is definitely not allowed) but yes the world is jealous of us and our strict code our extra hard lic requirements and our amazing powers of self inspection 
We are also one of if not the lowest ratios per capita with over 8 million people and like 1,600 active lic plumbers


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> I think he was saying people crap in the street here (which really isn't true you can't even smoke on a park bench so capping is definitely not allowed) but yes the world is jealous of us and our strict code our extra hard lic requirements and our amazing powers of self inspection
> We are also one of if not the lowest ratios per capita with over 8 million people and like 1,600 active lic plumbers


Wow i didn't know that was the number. I can see why they are jealous!
People from around the country hate new yorkers. Thats a fact.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Don't hate all New Yorkers! NYC is just a small part of New York. Upstate NY is much nicer and quieter. That's why all the retired plumbers move up here.


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

incarnatopnh said:


> Don't hate all New Yorkers! NYC is just a small part of New York. Upstate NY is much nicer and quieter. That's why all the retired plumbers move up here.


I love upstate also, but people do hate all new yorkers. They dont know the difference, i guess nyc gives the rest of the state a bad name, sorry.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

No people just think that NYC includes Syracuse Rochester and everything in between. Ignorance is what it is. They don't remember 5th grade geography. The only bad thing about NY is the taxes!


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I blame it on the Yankee's :thumbsup: If you guys canned them, folks would like you a whole lot more. :laughing:''

congrats to D Jeeeeeeeeter,3000 hits, the roids have done their job


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Lol that's why I'm a Mets fan. I can't really sit here and beat up on nyc too much. Been down there quite often and it is a beautiful city. Expensive but beautiful.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

NYC Plumber said:


> ...but people do hate all new yorkers...


OH BULL CRAP! Lose the chip.

I hate New York so much I married MzBiz from Columbia Heights. Not a bad place as long as you don't get lost in Bedford Sty looking for it. :boxing: Her parents moved here and then her brother. Love 'em all. I love visiting there too. All except for that first right turn off the Brooklyn Bridge. :wallbash: Whoever designed that apparently had no plans of going to Jacques Torres Chocolate on Water Street. :furious:

People in Georgia hate Louisiana
People in Tennessee hate Kentucky
People in Arkansas hate California
People in Oklahoma hate Texas
People in Texas don't give a damn what anybody hates
People in Wisconsin hate Minnesota
People in Brooklyn hate Queens,
People in Lower Manhattan hate Upper Manhattan
Blah, blah, blah.

Maybe people don't hate New Yorkers so much as they just wish you'd get over yourself.

Oops, one exception...I'm pretty sure the folks in Jersey do hate New Yorkers. :laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> OH BULL CRAP! Lose the chip.
> 
> I hate New York so much I married MzBiz from Columbia Heights. Not a bad place as long as you don't get lost in Bedford Sty looking for it. :boxing: Her parents moved here and then her brother. Love 'em all. I love visiting there too. All except for that first right turn off the Brooklyn Bridge. :wallbash: Whoever designed that apparently had no plans of going to Jacques Torres Chocolate on Water Street. :furious:
> 
> ...


 And don't forget the folks in Washington. We really hate California.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

I do believe everyone hates California... After all, everything causes cancer according to the state of California!


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> OH BULL CRAP! Lose the chip.
> 
> I hate New York so much I married MzBiz from Columbia Heights. Not a bad place as long as you don't get lost in Bedford Sty looking for it. :boxing: Her parents moved here and then her brother. Love 'em all. I love visiting there too. All except for that first right turn off the Brooklyn Bridge. :wallbash: Whoever designed that apparently had no plans of going to Jacques Torres Chocolate on Water Street. :furious:
> 
> ...


People wish i'd get over myself?? Not sure what i ever did to make people think i am full of myself.
All i do is defend myself, and give my opinion, whether everyone agrees is clearly a different story.
But i am def not full of myself. 
About the new york thing, i disagree. New yorkers stand out and dont blend in well.
People dont like what they are not use to.
But i could care less what people think so it does not bother me at all.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> OH BULL CRAP! Lose the chip.
> 
> I hate New York so much I married MzBiz from Columbia Heights. Not a bad place as long as you don't get lost in Bedford Sty looking for it. :boxing: Her parents moved here and then her brother. Love 'em all. I love visiting there too. All except for that first right turn off the Brooklyn Bridge. :wallbash: Whoever designed that apparently had no plans of going to Jacques Torres Chocolate on Water Street. :furious:
> 
> ...


Oklahoma hates Texas because we have the university of Texas .... And yea we pretty much don't care who hates us ... We have what we need oil...... There are some who think we should split off from the USA but I don't think so. Ther are strength in numbers.... And I don't hate New Yorkers But I met a guy from Boston and he was a as Most people think southerners are nice and Yankees are rude.... A disagree we can be rude as hell. My opinion. Have a great Sunday everybody


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Got a minute to lace me up?


Your girdle or, your boxing gloves? :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

NYC Plumber said:


> People from around the country hate new yorkers. Thats a fact.


Nah...
Us people from Connecticut just hate driving on the Cross Bronx Expressway....:laughing:

And the people in the eastern half of the state hate the NY Yankees...

But when it comes to you we like being a...










Mostly because you take it so well....


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Ahh let's not forget Massachusetts, Connecticut, and the rest of New England...lol


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

NYC Plumber said:


> People wish i'd get over myself?? Not sure what i ever did to make people think i am full of myself.
> All i do is defend myself, and give my opinion, whether everyone agrees is clearly a different story.
> But i am def not full of myself.
> About the new york thing, i disagree. New yorkers stand out and dont blend in well.
> ...


So were you defending yourself when you lashed out at me?


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

SlickRick said:


> So were you defending yourself when you lashed out at me?


I dont remember what i said but probably.
Maybe not from you but most likely in the middle of me defending myself to a bunch of others.
Sorry if you got caught in the crossfire.


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> Seeing that most places allow AAV's
> 
> would it be acceptable to rough-in an entire job or house using them


OBC 2006 

7.5.9 - Air Admittance Valves

(1) Air admittance valves shall only be used to vent,

(a) Fixtures in buildings undergoing renovations, *AND*
(b) Installations where connections to a vent may not be practical



(2)The admittance valves shall be located,

(a) Above the FLR of the fixture it serves,
(b) Within the maximum developed length permitted for the vent,
(c) Not less than 150 mm above insulation material,
(d) Installed in a location not subject to back pressure


(3) Air admittance valves 

(a) Only vent fixtures located on the same storey, *and*
(b) Be connected to the horizontal fixture drain

7.5.9.3 Installation conditions

(1) Air admittance valves shall not be installed in suppy or return air plenums, or in locations where they may be exposed to freezing temperatures

(2) Air admittance valves shall be installed in accordance with the manufactures installation instructions

(3) Air Admittance valves shall be rated for the size of the vent pipe they are connected to

(4) Installed air admittance valves shall be,
(a) accessible, *AND*
(b) located in a space that allows air to enter the valve

(5) Every drainage system shall have a vent that terminated to open air in conformance to sentence 7.5.6.2.(1)


By my interpotation of the code, you cannot vent complete stacks with an AAV. This will exceed the "same storey" code reference. Also, the building has to be under renovation without a practical vent connection available. 

Much of this also depends on your inspector. Hope that helps.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

NYC Plumber said:


> ....Not sure what i ever did to make people think i am full of myself....


It was just my knee jerk thoughts to your "everybody hates New Yorkers" comment. I'm Irish and married into a family that is only one generation removed from Sicily and Naples. Maybe I have a chip too. :laughing: Who knew it was rude to gag on the Anchovy gravy on Christmas Eve? My bad.

NY probably is on more minds and TV screens than any other one state. It's just not not on all of them.

Don't mistake my comments for a lack of respect. There a reason for the old saying, "If I can make it there (NYC), I can make it anywhere". And the upstate farmlands and lakes are some of the most beautiful I've seen.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Oklahoma hates Texas because we have the university of Texas .... And yea we pretty much don't care who hates us ... We have what we need oil...... There are some who think we should split off from the USA but I don't think so. Ther are strength in numbers.... And I don't hate New Yorkers But I met a guy from Boston and he was a as Most people think southerners are nice and Yankees are rude.... A disagree we can be rude as hell. My opinion. Have a great Sunday everybody


I used to think the same, but when I was traveling in construction, I got treated better when I was up north, than I ever did down south...

Southerners are usually not rude to their own, but can be extremely rude to strangers...

The Northerners were very welcoming, and invited me to do stuff all the time....

This is just an observation on the malority of these groups, there were exceptions on both sides of course....


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

stop me if you heard this one,,,,,nvm you cant,,,anyway this is an old one

whats the difference between a yankee and a damned yankee???


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Airgap said:


> I used to think the same, but when I was traveling in construction, I got treated better when I was up north, than I ever did down south...
> 
> Southerners are usually not rude to their own, but can be extremely rude to strangers...
> 
> ...


 
its might be that us southerners are a better judge of character :whistling2:

truth is that there is alotta azzholes and dumbazzes anywhere ya go


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> stop me if you heard this one,,,,,nvm you cant,,,anyway this is an old one
> 
> whats the difference between a yankee and a damned yankee???


That was the first joke my Dad ever told MzBiz. :laughing:

She laughed...sort of. :whistling2:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> stop me if you heard this one,,,,,nvm you cant,,,anyway this is an old one
> 
> whats the difference between a yankee and a damned yankee???


A Yankee with a U-Haul driving south.... :laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

U666A said:


> You going to take that, Mr. Wid???
> 
> :laughing: and you say that WE are the instigators... :laughing:


 Well, you kind of are.

I'm just sitting here minding my own bidness and somebody throws up the 'Widdershins Signal'.

Who can sleep with that kind of white noise blaring in the background?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Your girdle or, your boxing gloves? :laughing:


 My Chuck Taylor High Tops.

Yeesh.

Y'all just need to learn to get along with each other.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> Well, you kind of are.
> 
> I'm just sitting here minding my own bidness and somebody throws up the 'Widdershins Signal'.
> 
> Who can sleep with that kind of white noise blaring in the background?


Lol... There is a "WS SIGNAL"? I'm turning that puppy on later!

:laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

U666A said:


> Lol... There is a "WS SIGNAL"? I'm turning that puppy on later!
> 
> :laughing:


 I just wish y'all would leave me alone.

You've seen my avatar -- I really need my beauty sleep.


----------

